

Tell HN: Simple todo lists on your phone - jluxenberg
http://f.jaredlux.com/todo.htm

======
jluxenberg
I created this so that I could easily get my shopping lists onto my phone (
like this one from 101 Cookbooks <http://bit.ly/aXX1VU> ). I'll copy and paste
an ingredients list from a recipe blog, then go to my pantry and check off the
things I already have. I also double check the list while at the store so I
don't forget anything.

Thought some folks here might find this useful.

